# Union Forged Force (FF) - Not a single review out there



## hendrik6687 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi guys, finally created an acount for myself now 

I am interested in a really responsive binding for my Jones Flagship. 
The Union FF (2020) got replaced by the Atlas FC (2021) and it seems like there is not a single soul out there that has an opinion about it.

Does somebody own these and can tell me how good they compare to other bindings?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a dentist binding for dentists with more money than sense.

The most precise binding I have ever been in is the Now ODrive. Also fully carbon built, but with Skate Tech. Which makes it NOT ride like harsh nonsensical garbage aka most other carbon bindings.

You want straight out power in your bindings look at the Flux XV, Flow NX2 Carbons, or Ride El Hefe or A10


----------



## hendrik6687 (Nov 24, 2020)

Nivek said:


> It's a dentist binding for dentists with more money than sense.
> 
> The most precise binding I have ever been in is the Now ODrive. Also fully carbon built, but with Skate Tech. Which makes it NOT ride like harsh nonsensical garbage aka most other carbon bindings.
> 
> You want straight out power in your bindings look at the Flux XV, Flow NX2 Carbons, or Ride El Hefe or A10


Thanks for your fast answer!
Well I could get the Forged Force cheaper (50% off) than the other bindings that you have mentioned. 
I have hear positive thingsabout the new UnionAtlas FC, but not a single thing about the FF tho.

What do you think about the Union Atlas and Falcor? Will they be too soft?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats up to you. What do you have experience with so far?


----------



## hendrik6687 (Nov 24, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Thats up to you. What do you have experience with so far?


Well I rode the Ride Warpig with Union Force before. I sold that board and got myself a Jones Flagship 162W. I only rode it twice because of covid and both times with my Forces, but I think I would like to go with a binding that fits beter to the flex of the board.
I could have picked up a really good deal for the falcors, but I waited too long and now I have to search for alternatives.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Falcors aren't really any stiffer than Forces really anyway. You really don't NEED to jump up to stuff as aggressive as O Drives or Forged Forces just cause your on a Flagship. Its a stiffer freeridr board sure, but by no means the stiffest thing out there. Not even in the Jones line. So any more freeride oriented binding will be good. Rome Cleaver or Katana, Now Drives or Recons, Flux XF or XV, Ride 8's or 10's.


----------



## hendrik6687 (Nov 24, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Falcors aren't really any stiffer than Forces really anyway. You really don't NEED to jump up to stuff as aggressive as O Drives or Forged Forces just cause your on a Flagship. Its a stiffer freeridr board sure, but by no means the stiffest thing out there. Not even in the Jones line. So any more freeride oriented binding will be good. Rome Cleaver or Katana, Now Drives or Recons, Flux XF or XV, Ride 8's or 10's.


Thanks again!
But aren't the Flux XV and the Ride 10's as stiff as the Union FF or the Now O-Drives? All of these are supposed to be "true" 10/10. Why isn't there a good and kinda cheap 8/10 binding out there? E.g. the Salomon Qunatum scares me because of its shadowfit... dont know wnat to think about that.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

hendrik6687 said:


> Thanks again!
> But aren't the Flux XV and the Ride 10's as stiff as the Union FF or the Now O-Drives? All of these are supposed to be "true" 10/10. Why isn't there a good and kinda cheap 8/10 binding out there? E.g. the Salomon Qunatum scares me because of its shadowfit... dont know wnat to think about that.


Now Drives are stiff and responsive but not overly so. Rome Targas, Flow NX2-GT also. You can find either used or maybe last year's models.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Now Drives are basically made for the Flagship, they are literally designed by the same snowboarder. More than stiff enough for any terrain but not too harsh either. 8/10. You should be able to find some from last season on discount. Now's skate tech system means that you can get more response and power from a binding which is less stiff, so you don't need a really tall carbon highback for example.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’d call the Drives 7/10 in stiffness, they are very similar highback flex to my broken in Katanas. Not much give heel to toe but quite a lot of lateral flex. Union Falcors are also similar in that matter. I haven’t been on Union FF Carbon but since it’s a full carbon they should be close to 10/10 flex in the highbacks.

My bud has Flux TM rated as 10/10 stiff but they are nowhere near as stiff as full carbon highbacks. I’d call the TMs 8/10.

I haven’t touched a binding with no carbon highback that I’d call 9 or 10/10.
For the new Flagship I haven’t ridden much yet, 10/10 stiff bindings are an overkill without a doubt. That board is perfectly medium stiff like 7/10. Softer than Koruas, similar to Capita Kazu and the likes.

I’d go Katanas (40 days plus in them) or probably Now Drives (not enough time in them yet but plenty of hype here). Falcors would also fit well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh Quantums are dumb too. With Shadow Fit there is almost no need or benefit to a carbon highback. The heelcup has a Kevlar wire running through, it sits pretty high, and the highbacks are very cupped. Having ridden nearly all iterations of it as well as owning Holograms and Districts I can tell you the performance difference between Districts and Quantums is barely noticeable. You get a little smoother ride going from District to Hologram due to the under frame padding, but Hologram to Quantum is honestly a step back. Its maybe 2% more responsive but now you have a brittle carbon highback. 

You are overthinking this. Pick something in the stiffer and more aggressive range from a brand that calls to you, mount them, and go ride. Shit when I tested the new Burton Sensei in a 170 I rode it with ladies Escapades and I rode the Hometown Hero and One Hitter with Lexas. All you really need to do is NOT put a SOFT binding on there and you'll be fine, I promise.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Nivek said:


> You are overthinking this. Pick something in the stiffer and more aggressive range from a brand that calls to you, mount them, and go ride. Shit when I tested the new Burton Sensei in a 170 I rode it with ladies Escapades and I rode the Hometown Hero and One Hitter with Lexas. All you really need to do is NOT put a SOFT binding on there and you'll be fine, I promise.


This^^
Watch Frozen Mind and see Victor De Le Rue ride some of the heaviest and most exposed lines ever done, in the gnarliest place on earth, on a Nitro Team with Team bindings and realise that your set up doesn't matter THAT much.


----------



## hendrik6687 (Nov 24, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Oh Quantums are dumb too. With Shadow Fit there is almost no need or benefit to a carbon highback. The heelcup has a Kevlar wire running through, it sits pretty high, and the highbacks are very cupped. Having ridden nearly all iterations of it as well as owning Holograms and Districts I can tell you the performance difference between Districts and Quantums is barely noticeable. You get a little smoother ride going from District to Hologram due to the under frame padding, but Hologram to Quantum is honestly a step back. Its maybe 2% more responsive but now you have a brittle carbon highback.
> 
> You are overthinking this. Pick something in the stiffer and more aggressive range from a brand that calls to you, mount them, and go ride. Shit when I tested the new Burton Sensei in a 170 I rode it with ladies Escapades and I rode the Hometown Hero and One Hitter with Lexas. All you really need to do is NOT put a SOFT binding on there and you'll be fine, I promise.


Haha thanks, good to know! I could buy the Quantums 2020 for 229€ (50% off), but I think I'll just go with the Union Atlas 2020 for 149€ (also 50% off) then. I had good experiences with Union so...
Would have liked the Falcor better, but they have sold out tho.
Do ou think that setup will make sense?

My secound board is the Capita doa 155W with Union Strata and a Capita Slush Slasher (also used with the strata).


----------



## hendrik6687 (Nov 24, 2020)

Maybe the Union Ultra 2020 for 199€ (50% off) would match even better than the Atlas?
They are basically identical to the 2020 Falcors (exactly same Ankle and Toe straps, same buckles, nearly same baseplate) but with a stiffer Highback. But I dont know if mini discs would even be counterproductive.

Yeah I know, I guess I'm thinking too much auch it ^^


----------



## evocrew (Oct 29, 2020)

hendrik6687 said:


> Haha thanks, good to know! I could buy the Quantums 2020 for 229€ (50% off), but I think I'll just go with the Union Atlas 2020 for 149€ (also 50% off) then. I had good experiences with Union so...
> Would have liked the Falcor better, but they have sold out tho.
> Do ou think that setup will make sense?
> 
> My secound board is the Capita doa 155W with Union Strata and a Capita Slush Slasher (also used with the strata).


I would go with the Atlas. Super solid binding and plenty stiff/responsive for your setup


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I love the Union Falcor so much that I have 2 pairs. 

The non-stick/anti-ice foot pedals is one of the best features, besides being an excellent & well-rounded binding. I use the Falcor on my Capita DOA & Navigator and previously on my (now-retired) GNU Mullair.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

evocrew said:


> I would go with the Atlas. Super solid binding and plenty stiff/responsive for your setup


The newest Atlas was one of the harshest bindings I've ridden in recent memory.


----------



## çopçop (Apr 14, 2020)

Nivek said:


> The newest Atlas was one of the harshest bindings I've ridden in recent memory.


I'm thinking to buy new atlas and curious about what do you mean by harsh? Too stiff?


----------

